# CO2 injection question



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

is it really necessary to turn of co2 injection at night or not?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As for a quick reply i say No but this issue must be discussed in detail..


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have never turned it off at night, and never had a problem, fish can tolerate alot of co2, i never lost a fish till i had over 80ppm, and then all i lost was an amano shrimp and almost lost a small clown loach, but htis couldl have been from the crazy ph drop, but in my opiniion ph doesnt matter at all as i have had mine fluctuate greatly with no affect on fish, only when co2 goes too high do i get problems or if i add water that is too hard,
my ph has gone from 7.8 to 6.2 in 2 hours and none of my fish reacted at all, wasnt till it got to under 6 (test kit limit) that i noticed the shrimp going funny.
James


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

james__12345 said:


> is it really necessary to turn of co2 injection at night or not?


james_12345,

Might be you don't have to do it.

Still remember that plants can consume CO2 only when enough light is present (for the photosynthesis). Plants do still have cell breathing and this process consumes O2 and produces CO2. Normal photosynthesis will produce much more O2 and consume much more CO2.
So this is during daytime.

But during the night time plants only consume O2 and produce CO2 with cell breathing.

The difference, if you do not turn the CO2 injection off, is that during nigth time the concentration of CO2 will be higher.

It is possible though, that if the conditions in your tank are on the edge, the night time greater CO2 concentration can upset it.

Regards,


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I run mine at night, I have a pH controller, so the pH stays where I want it. my tank is growing plants off the hook..


----------

